# UFC LIVE: Vera vs. Jones



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Event:* UFC LIVE: Vera vs. Jones
*Date:* Sunday, March 21, 2010, at 10 p.m. ET on Versus
*Location:* The Odeum Colorado in Broomfield, Colorado.​


*Main card:*

205 lbs.: Jon Jones vs. Brandon Vera
265 lbs.: Junior Dos Santos vs. Gabriel Gonzaga
265 lbs.: Cheick Kongo vs. Paul Buentello


*Under card:*

155 lbs.: Clay Guida vs. Shannon Gugerty
155 lbs.: Spencer Fisher vs. Duane Ludwig
170 lbs.: John Howard vs. Daniel Roberts
205 lbs.: Eliot Marshall vs. Vladimir Matyushenko
185 lbs.: Alessio Sakara vs. James Irvin
265 lbs.: Chase Gormley vs. Brendan Schaub
170 lbs.: Mike Pierce vs. Rob Kimmons
205 lbs.: Eric Schafer vs. Jason Brilz


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sweet card, and the UFC go not another 7 days until they put on another sweet card. Could get used to this.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Gonna be a sick show for a non-ppv - JJ, JDS, Vera, Kongo - all fun to watch.



dudeabides said:


> This is a sweet card, and the UFC go not another 7 days until they put on another sweet card. Could get used to this.


I know ey!

UFC Live -- March 21
UFC 111 -- March 27
UFC FN -- March 31
UFC 112 -- April 10

4 UFC EVENTS IN 20 DAYS --- I CAN NOT WAIT!!


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> I know ey!
> 
> UFC Live -- March 21
> UFC 111 -- March 27
> ...


And you can't forget TUF starting on the 31st too! I will actually look forward to coming back from spring break...


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Buentello is a better boxer then Kongo. Chieck better mix in some kicks and clinch game. I dont know, with the right odds i might take The Headhunter.

Im definately putting real $ down on ManBearPig, odds look delicious IMO Napao getting 2 to 1?? ManBearPig is underrated.

I thnk Jones is gonna school Vera but the odds are shit. 

As for the undercard, Fisher vs Ludwig should be on the main card


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

alizio said:


> ManBearPig


LMAO! How appropriate!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing Fisher/Ludwig but this card is looking very good. The year is really getting going now for fighting. :thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

It really is a bitching card for a free event! Jones is going to school Vera its going to be a sick ass fight because Vera doesn't give up and Jones will be in his face....

There styles mix perfect for a ridiculous fight


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Aaahh, naturally I have Versus channel for three months, and then a couple weeks before this event, Dish Network cancelled my temporary subscription...


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Looking forward to see Vera. I wan't to see muay thai!


----------



## justscrap (Mar 1, 2010)

Johnni G said:


> Looking forward to see Vera. I wan't to see muay thai!


you will see muay thai for sure. but not from Vera. Bones Jones will finish Brandon fo sho.. brandon showed that he had muay thai skills in only one fight and that was against Justin Eilers(r.i.p).


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Why is there only 3 fights on the main card I mean all of them should be good but why only 3


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

GriffinFanKY said:


> Why is there only 3 fights on the main card I mean all of them should be good but why only 3


Anthony Johnson v. John Howard was supposed to be the 4th fight but Johnson got injured. The UFC just hasn't promoted any of the undercard fights to the main card yet. I'm guessing the Guida fight will get bumped up, he's a pretty popular dude.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

mattreis324 said:


> Anthony Johnson v. John Howard was supposed to be the 4th fight but Johnson got injured. The UFC just hasn't promoted any of the undercard fights to the main card yet. I'm guessing the Guida fight will get bumped up, he's a pretty popular dude.


I'd rather see the Matyushenko fight or Sakara vs Irvin on the Main Card then 15 minutes of the Duracell bunny with crazy hair bouncing around. I mean, we already know the Guida fight will go the distance, usually I don't like decision fights, but there are exceptions.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Go Vera. Make this a good one.


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

Will this be available on any Canadian channels?


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

I'd like to know what UFC has planned for Jones if he wins? Especially if it's via utter destruction like with everyone else. Hopefully he'll get a top contender.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Scorch said:


> I'd like to know what UFC has planned for Jones if he wins? Especially if it's via utter destruction like with everyone else. Hopefully he'll get a top contender.


I say give him the loser of the Rashad/Rampage fight, but if its a really close fight, then i wouldn't mind seeing him fight Cotoure


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

IndependentMOFO said:


> Will this be available on any Canadian channels?


Hell yeah, on sportsnet.

http://www.sportsnet.ca/mma/2010/03/12/showdown_vera_jones/


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

It'll be interesting to see if Jones can hang with Vera. It's kind of his first test, and he's tore everyone else up he's faced so I kind of expect Jones to win. Especially because Vera just hasn't looked all that good at LHW.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> I say give him the loser of the Rashad/Rampage fight, but if its a really close fight, then i wouldn't mind seeing him fight Cotoure


That is what I was thinking. I would love to see him fight either Rashad or Rampage assuming he beats Vera.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I would like to see him fight the loser of Rampage/Rashad!


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Great news Directv customers Versus is back on just in time cant wait for Vera vs Jones and Gonzaga vs Dos Santos gonna be a good night of fights


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

GriffinFanKY said:


> Great news Directv customers Versus is back on just in time cant wait for Vera vs Jones and Gonzaga vs Dos Santos gonna be a good night of fights


HELL YEAH!!! I was seriously considering going back to cable. Whew!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

What a great card. I can't wait to see Jones fight again. Should be a fun night.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm going to take jones in this 1, I for 1 can't stand Vera but I can see this going either way. Dos Santos vs gonzaga should be interesting.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

How do we get Vera vs Jones and Gonzaga vs Dos Santos on free TV this might be one of the best free cards in UFC history. Every fight has the chance to be explosive and exciting even Sakara vs Irvin just wondering why is this on the main card I would rather see Gugerty vs Guida.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Dish network fails if Direct tv has the channel. Dish cut off that channel a few months back. Im gonna have to find someone who gets it, no way im missing this.


----------



## wakeboy (Sep 14, 2009)

First fight at lhw someone will be actually willing to ENGAGE vera. I'm routing for vera cause hes my boy, either way I'm just hoping to see a great fight.


----------



## osuchin (Mar 21, 2010)

*Wat UFC live: Vera vs Jones*

If you want to watch UFC live: Vera vs Jones, try this site...


```
http://watchlivestreamshow.blogspot.com/
```


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

We need to see some crazy Bones Jones elbows tonight. But maybe 2-8 instead of 12-6. Vera needs an ass whoopin to get back on track, so hopefully Bones gives that to him.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh man I am so pumped this a great free card all the fights on the main card fights should be decent at best really the only main fight I dont really care for is Sakarra vs Irvin wish Guida vs Gugerty was on the main card.War Jon Bones Jones


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Very excited for this card  

I'm rooting for Vera, JDS, Kongo, and Irvin.

Good news is: I like the opponents, so I won't be disappointed about anything tonight.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

After watching MMA grow so much over the years, I still can't believe we get free fights on TV. And this seems like its going to be an entertaining card. 

I have to say, I'm a Vera fan. I always root for him for some reason, but I've been wanting to see Jones' full potential, and see how far he can go. JJ has everything to gain in this fight!

War JJ!!!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

wtf is this shit?

11 and 0 with 11 knockouts... joe doesn't know... carwin goes with it... wtf?

:confused02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

xeberus said:


> wtf is this shit?
> 
> 11 and 0 with 11 knockouts... joe doesn't know... carwin goes with it... wtf?
> 
> :confused02:


Haha I caught that as well.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Vera's in trouble.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I just realized that I called every fight and I forgot to bet anything in vBookie..... :thumbsdown:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

man that was an evil elbow from jones! i hope vera didnt think that was an eyepoke cause it was just a legit elbow cross the eyesocket


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

HexRei said:


> man that was an evil elbow from jones! i hope vera didnt think that was an eyepoke cause it was just a legit elbow cross the eyesocket


Yeah you could tell for sure because the point of impact was clearly marked on Vera's face.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

box said:


> We need to see some crazy Bones Jones elbows tonight.


Hell of a night, and what a great elbow from Jones.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry Vera. I had my hopes on you


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Johnni G said:


> Sorry Vera. I had my hopes on you


Yah I was hoping Vera would put up a better fight than that. For some reason though when I heard Jone's entrance song I was like dayam...what a great intro!!! How can you lose with "Empire State Of Mind!"


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Vera promised us a dogfight for 3 rounds..


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> I'd rather see the Matyushenko fight or Sakara vs Irvin on the Main Card then 15 minutes of the Duracell bunny with crazy hair bouncing around. I mean, we already know the Guida fight will go the distance, usually I don't like decision fights, but there are exceptions.


Haha I have to eat my words, Guida pulling of a submission! Good man!


----------

